# Circuito Atrasador de encendido



## pavlo641 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola que tal, queria saber si alguien conoce o sabe como se podria hacer un circuito atrasador de encendido, es para una chevy, 6 cilindros. Investigando encontre poco, solo este post 

http://www.gnceros.com.ar/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=6005&p=123863

En el mercado vi los atrasadores para turbo y para nitro, de fs por ejemplo, no se cual es el que me convendria emular para la chevy, porque no tiene nitro ni turbo. Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2011)

¿ Y para que querés o para que serviría el atrasador entonces ?


----------



## maxee (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola
Decime si entendi bien, necesitas un circuito que atrace el Punto del auto? es decir, mientras el motor sube de rpm el punto (salto de chispa) se va atrasando?
Electronicamente lo veo complicado, pero vi que muchos cambian el distribuidor, por otro que permite cierto giro de este, lo que proboca el atraso del punto. el movimiento lo proboca un diafragma que va con una manguera al multiple de admicion, entonces si el motor sube de rpm, genera un mayor vacio en el multiple y bueno el diafragma hace lo suyo.
Tambien los hay centrifugos, pero bueno ya nos tendriamos que ir al foro de macanica
En esta pagina estan hablando del tema: http://chevy-tech.com.ar/index.php?topic=7325.0

Igual esperemos otros comentarios, seguramente algun compañero te va a poder dar alguna idea de como hacerlo electronicamente.


Saludos Maxee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2011)

Justamente el avance de vacío permite *solo dos posiciones*  , "atrasado" con el motor detenido y para favorecer el encendido , "normal" con el motor en marcha.

A partir de allí el avance lo hace "el centrífugo".

El problema viene cuando caprichosamente le quitan el avance de vacío . . .


----------



## tarata1 (Dic 7, 2011)

creo que el compañero lo que necesita es el circuito del limitador de rpm o control de largada , si estoy en lo cierto deberia revisar este post señor : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

saludos


----------



## maxee (Dic 7, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Justamente el avance de vacío permite *solo dos posiciones*  , "atrasado" con el motor detenido y para favorecer el encendido , "normal" con el motor en marcha.
> 
> A partir de allí el avance lo hace "el centrífugo".
> 
> El problema viene cuando caprichosamente le quitan el avance de vacío . . .





Tengo entendido, que al subir de RPM hace mas vacio por lo que el punto varia en casi toda la gama de rpm, ajustando el salto de chispa constantemente, sin centrifugo.
Sera que hay varios sistemillos de estos (?)

Saludos Maxee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

maxee dijo:


> Tengo entendido, que al subir de RPM hace mas vacio por lo que el punto varia en casi toda la gama de rpm, ajustando el salto de chispa constantemente, sin centrifugo.
> Sera que hay varios sistemillos de estos (?)
> 
> Saludos Maxee


 

No , no , solo tiene dos puntos , con el motor apagado está atrasado para ponerlo en marcha facilmente y ni bien arranca se adelanta a un punto fijo , luego el avance lo hace el centrífugo con los contrapesos y los resortes. Mecánica vieja 

Saludos !


----------



## maxee (Dic 7, 2011)

Bueno voy a creerte, otro dia buscare informacion al respecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Te juro que tuve de esa mecánica


----------



## maxee (Dic 8, 2011)

No me aguante, http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...sQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=atraso por vacio&f=false          Pagina 493 y 494


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Buen dato y gracias por buscarlo 

Pero en mi Fitito funcionaba distinto  , y el centrífugo tenía dos resortes distintos (de competición) , además tenía los topes limados para que abriera mas grados y las puntas de los contrapesos limadas para que no me cortara el cuerpo del distribuidor al medio , caminaba a 130 km/h ese bichito .


----------



## maxee (Dic 8, 2011)

maxee dijo:


> Sera que hay varios sistemillos de estos (?)
> 
> Saludos Maxee





15 caracteres


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2011)

Maxee estas errado porque vos te estas fijando no en lo que trata este hilo, aqui puntualmente el forista que lo inicio indico claramente que se trata de un chevy, y los motores de esa época tenia el distribuidor tal como dice dos metros, el sistema que vos estas mencionando es de un ford, o sea.........

Si lees y tratas de entender lo que dice y no solo quere decir yo tengo razón, habla de un sistema de doble membrana, y si alguna vez viste un distribuidor de los autos grandes de la argentina, estos tenian un clásico pulmón externo con una membrana la que estaba aderida a una varilla que movia el conjunto interno.

Por otro lado, deberias saber  que el mayor vacio en el multiple no es a altas revoluciones, ya que este se produce con variaciones bruscas de caudal en el mismo, deberias buscar información de los motores de esa epoca donde se muestran las curvas de vacio y entenderas.

Para que te des un ejemplo, cuando se desacelera el vacio tiene un pico, en aquellos años muchos solian colocar un vacuostato o vacuometro que permitia en base a ello saber el estado del motor.

De nada sirve que traiga miles de textos si no te situas adecuadamente en la linea del tiempo y de la realidad.

Para ponerte un ejemplo, que tal si comparo el encendido de la coupé Dodge RT con la de Torino, la del falcon y la del chevy? y no se puede ya que el encendio del primer vehiculo a pesar de tener todos 6 cilindros en linea, esta era electrónica, y los restantes convenconales.

Por eso para opinar, cuando el caso es puntual, hay que conocer puntualmente de que se habla y aca se habla de un chevy, y vos traes información de un Ford, que no te agarre la barra de los chivos que ya te esta buscando por tamaño sacrilegio......



...............................................................................................................................................
Los atrasadores se utilzan para hacer funcionar los motores nafateros con gas, y solo funcionan en ese modo y son electrónicos.


----------



## maxee (Dic 8, 2011)

Claaaro! como le voy a querer meter un distribuidor de un Ford a una Chevy!! que descarado que soy.
La verdad solo pensaba una mejor solucion para Pavlo641, La marca, ni sabia, me gusta aprender sobre todo tipo de mecanismos y mejorarlos ya sean Chevrolet Ford y o pichinchulachica. Por casa no hay fanatismo, lo considero una enfermedad, pero lo respeto.

Si di una respuesta erronea lo siento.

Estonces, como le recomendamos que haga el atraso? mi idea me la tiraron por el piso


Saludos Maxee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Hablando de Ford , lo mismo ocurre cuando al Taunus viejo le ponen una leva rabiosa , un 40-40 , Cañosilens y le cambian el distribuidor por uno electrónico.

Resulta que a ese distribuidor no le alcanza el avance para la nueva performance , y entonces , si lo ponés a punto regulando , arriba queda atrasado , y si lo ponés a punto bien en alta , no lo podés arrancar , ahí yo preferiría el viejo distribuidor con los dos avances (que se puede manosear ) y un CDI 

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2011)

No Maxee no te sientas asi, solo era dejar claras las cosas ya que ninguno de esos vehiculos trajo un sistema como el que habias descripto.

Por otro lado el forista na contesto más nada, que solución le vamos a dar si no responde? ya que la única situación para atrasar el encendido si leiste todo lo que puse, es cuando se le coloca gas, si no tiene gas no necesita atraso, y si el caso es que le puso gas eso ya viene echo e incluso viene como parte del equipo que te instalan.

Ahora si cree que eso es una mejora y quiere utilzarla con nafta esta totalmente equivodado.


Mira el motor del taunus es un caso serio, ese block originalmente esta echo todo de aluminio, de alli muchos problemitas, por otro lado el carburador original es un desastre, es malisimo, lo más interesante cuando se le hace algunos de los muchos trabajos que se le pueden hacer para que gaste menos, resulta que la potencia aumenta, claro!!! venia mal carburado de fábrica, el tema que cuando esa potencia aumenta tenes que hacer otros cambios, el embrague entre ellos, para que soporten la nueva condición.


Lo courioso en el caso de Ford es que los preparadores locales al 59AB le hicieron maravillas casi un motor nuevo, pero cuando llego la era del motor V8 de vávulas a la cabeza, todo cambio, no le agarraron la mano y menos los ingeniero de fábrica, ese motor tenia que haber arrasado con la competencia, pero nunca lo lograron por ineptos, si no miren cuando aparecio el V8 de Crysler, quien le paraba el pianeto a Monguzzi? no existian ni chivos ni toros chau aparte que el tipo es un pilotazo de aquellos sobre cualquier cosa que tenga ruedas....


----------

